# Maria Sharapova bei Jimmy Fallon in 2012



## phil456 (5 Apr. 2020)

Ich suche die Videodatei von Maria Sharapova als sie im Jahr 2012 bei Jimmy Fallon in der Late Night Show war. Sabbel hat damals auch ein Beitrag dazu gepostet nur leider ist da die Datei nicht mehr verfügbar ( https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=341660 ). Hat jemand vielleicht noch die Datei und kann sie nochmal hochladen? 
Ich würde Sabbel ja gerne fragen aber der ist leider schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr aktiv 
Vielen Dank schon mal :thx:


----------

